# Show off your 24k gold-plated & Sterling silver lights



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

This might be a very small thread, but they are out there. I don’t have any Sterling silver, but I have several 24k gold-plated. From left to right:

1. Trustfire AAA TR-Z10
2. Bronte RA01 AAA
3. JetBeam TEA 30 AAA
4. Modamag Draco 10280

https://imgbox.com/eudKt8tx


----------



## archimedes (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

I don't have any myself, but am looking forward to photos in this thread ....

I know of several by Photon Fanatic (Ag) , Orb / Lummi (hallmarked Ag) , Tiffany (hallmarked Ag) , and Peak (Au plated over brass)

There have also been many by fivemega (Au plated) and a number of custom coating runs done by modamag (various)


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

Hey, you just reminded me I have the Lummi CR2 and Lummi Wee Ag lights. 

I’ll post a photo of those shortly. I almost bought one of the Tiffany lights on eBay once. But I have a couple of their pens. I’ll probably buy one eventually.


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

Oops, just noticed for some reason, the photo link didn’t come thru on my first post. It’s there now.


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

This photos shows my silver lights, two Lummi CR2 size, the Ag and the rare AgTi (half Ag, half Ti) lights, and the Lummi Wee Ag 10180. 

I don’t have the Tiffany silver light, but I have the Sterling and ruthenium pens. I couldn’t find the Sterling models, but they’ll turn up eventually. In the meantime here are the ruthenium pen and pencil (which look like silver) and a Fisher engraved 24k gold Space Pen with chain.

http://imgbox.com/Y59QSjsw


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

Here are the FiveMega’s you mentioned, on the left, and three gold plated over brass Maglites from the mid-80s, on the right, along with a few of my other AA Mags. 

http://imgbox.com/n7K0CZC9


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

I owned the Orb Raw TiAg and the Wee Ag as well..... sold them years ago in 2009 though.

















Eric


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

Great photos! Thanks for posting those (much better than mine ).


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

I just noticed you have the Damascus as well. Is that the CR2/15270 size? I have the Dam in the 14250 size.


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

HAD, left me in 2009 as well  The picture shows the Orb Raw DA (14250). Rob only made the Raw Da and the Wee Da but no CR2 damascus light.
Both the Orb Raw Da as well as the Wee Da are among the five lights (from over 200 lights I sold throughout the years) I really regret selling.


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

I was just scanning through my pictures and found another one I took of the TiAg back then.






Eric


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2017)

A gold plated Brinkmann Legend 3x AA.





One of Don Kellers collection.
Something like12 made. Never released to the public.


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*



Eric242 said:


> HAD, left me in 2009 as well  The picture shows the Orb Raw DA (14250). Rob only made the Raw Da and the Wee Da but no CR2 damascus light.
> Both the Orb Raw Da as well as the Wee Da are among the five lights (from over 200 lights I sold throughout the years) I really regret selling.



Dang. Well, I can sympathize with that. They are pretty cool lights.


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> A gold plated Brinkmann Legend 3x AA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! I just have the standard Legend.


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*



Eric242 said:


> I was just scanning through my pictures and found another one I took of the TiAg back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Not very many of those were made.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 29, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

Not good with pics, but my wife has a Photofanatic solid silver Killer.

Bill


----------



## archimedes (Oct 29, 2017)

Is it the LPK, or the AAA ... ?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 29, 2017)

AAA.

Bill


----------



## magellan (Oct 29, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*




Bullzeyebill said:


> Not good with pics, but my wife has a Photofanatic solid silver Killer.
> 
> Bill



Very nice. Would luv to have one of those. But I’m happy with the two I have, a DLC and a rainbow swirl anodized. I had a third one, a regular uncoated titanium model, but sold it to h and k man here who’d been looking for one for a long time after he PM’d me.


----------



## magellan (Oct 29, 2017)

*Re: Show off your 24 ct. gold-plated &amp; Sterling silver lights*

This Sterling light on eBay looks interesting:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHN-HARDY...102887?hash=item2cc4d8ca27:g:Q~8AAOSwEUVZYvrU


----------



## magellan (Oct 29, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Is it the LPK, or the AAA ... ?



Was there an LPK in Sterling too? Never seen a photo of that one.

A pair of the Sterling AAA and LPK would be awesome.

Hey, I’m at 4444 posts.


----------



## magellan (Oct 29, 2017)

Here’s a couple of better photos than mine of the milled 24k from FiveMega, one from the original thread, and the other from Olaf Shulze in Germany, which show the milling better, especially on the head:

http://imgbox.com/USSpCnmz

http://imgbox.com/GDAjYw5v


----------



## magellan (Oct 29, 2017)

Just noticed this 24k AA JetBeam is available. I’m going to order one as I already have the AAA model.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Jetbeam-JB...881381&hash=item3d4bbc7ca6:g:7HQAAOSw259Z4vdn


----------



## magellan (Oct 29, 2017)

A better photo of my Lummi Wee Ag 10180, along with the rare Wee Ti Proto, and the even smaller DQG Ti Spy 10180.

http://imgbox.com/hXYk8BD0


----------



## archimedes (Oct 29, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> AAA.
> 
> Bill


Very nice, and very rare !


----------



## magellan (Oct 30, 2017)

Another photo of my Modamags and Minimags.

http://imgbox.com/s5JQJXN7


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 1, 2017)

As far as I know these gold plated over brass mini mags were made for just 1 year, 1984. It's pretty neat to see that they're 33 years old now but still one of the most popular gold plated lights.


----------



## magellan (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes. I bought mine at a Cutlery World store, the now defunct chain, and it was marketed as a high end executive type gift.


----------



## magellan (Nov 7, 2017)

Just remembered I had this Fenix UC01 15th Anniv. Rose Gold plated limited edition light. Shown with a gold-tone anodized Ultratac K18 light:

http://imgbox.com/v6h7gXE4

This brings my different gold-plated lights to seven, with two gold-tone anodized, which is more than I thought when I started this thread.


----------

